# Need a Crew - Dock Lights - 7/8/2017 - Fly only



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm bored and want to take the skiff out on Escambia tonight.

This will be a "fly only" trip and this is why I posted to the Fly Fishing area only and not the "need a crew/need a ride" section.

Reply back by 7:30 PM tonight - plan to leave from Archie Glover at 8:30 PM and be out until at least midnight or later.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, sorry for the short notice. Maybe next time I'll give y'all some more notice.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

60hertz said:


> Alright, sorry for the short notice. Maybe next time I'll give y'all some more notice.


Noooooooooooo 60 I just saw this. I would have fa sho. I owe you for helping me get started in fly anyways.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Noooooooooooo 60 I just saw this. I would have fa sho. I owe you for helping me get started in fly anyways.


PM me your phone number and I'll put you on my callout list.

None of the usual people I fish with know how to cast a fly rod, all of them were busy - seems to be the status quo these days.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Would gladly climb aboard if I were there. How'd you do?


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Let me know...grew up in Montana and love love love fly fishing...I'm stationed at Hurby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry about being late. I love to salt fish and will go anywhere. Pm me if you I can go some time.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

JB;

Did you go?
How'd you do?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta get out and try my new rig....I have a big set up 8/9 wt but just bought a St Croix 3/4 wt set up!!! Gonna try to play with it this week!!!


----------

